# [SOLVED] Flash drive missing space



## System10

I have a SanDisk 8GB Cruzer Blade flash drive that I recently used as a boot devide for a Dell diagnostics utility. When I loaded the Dell software I was advised that the utility could only run under FAT32 format and I would need to convert the drive so I clicked yes.

I have now finished with the utility and would like to use the flash drive for files again but the capacity is only showing as 1.96GB and no matter what file format or block size I use to format it, the capacity will not return to the original size.

What can I do to recover the lost space pilfered by Dell?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## System10

*Re: Flash drive missing space*

UPDATE:

I have checked in Device Manager and it is showing as the following:

Disk 3
Removeable
7.45 GB
Online

New Volume (H
1.97 GB NTFS
Healthy (Active, Primary Partition)

5.48 GB
Unallocated

I cannot modify the primary partition or the unallocated space in any way, all I can do is re-format which makes no difference to the size/capacity issue.


----------



## System10

*Re: Flash drive missing space*

I have the solution after a bit of searching:

If you can't get the full capacity of your USB drive back, you can use DISKPART from Vista/Win7 to do so. Warning: DISKPART is dangerous - do not use if you don't feel comfortable with it! Insert your USB disk, make sure it is recognized by Windows (with the lower capacity), and then do the following:

1) Type "DISKPART" from the Command Prompt (accessible by clicking on Start and then typing "cmd" into the open field); you will then see the following prompt: DISKPART>
2) Type "LIST DISK" to see what number your USB drive is listed as.
3) Type "SELECT DISK 2" (if your USB is disk 2; replace # with your disk #); Diskpart will confirm that "Disk 2 is now the select disk."
4) Type "SELECT PARTITION 1" (this command selects what should be the only partition on your USB drive, the small one that you want to delete to get back the larger, full partition size). Diskpart will confirm with "Partition 1 is now the selected partition."
5) Type "DELETE PARTITION". This will delete the old partition. There are no warning prompts if you have existing data - make sure you have copied everything off before doing this!
6) Type "CREATE PARTITION PRIMARY" to create a new, full-size partition. Diskpart will confirm with message of "Diskpart succeeded in creating the specified partition." You can type in "LIST PARTITION" to confirm the new, full-size.
7) Type "EXIT" to leave Diskpart. You can now format your USB drive by using the standard Windows formatting process.


----------



## spunk.funk

Glad you got it sorted!
You can also go to *Disk Management *highlight the partition on the Flash Drive and go up to the tool bar and press the *X *to delete the partition, then right click the now *Unallocated Space* and *Create* a Partition and* Format *it NTFS


----------



## System10

I could not delete/expand/fomat the partition in Disk Management no matter what I tried. The X was greyed out too but yeah I found other people have had this issue and someone had susses it and posted the solution.
Gotta spread the love!


----------



## krtkgpta

Try this
http://www.gotechtips.net/2012/06/what-to-do-if-your-usb-drive-is-showing.html


----------



## Amitsharma

*Re: Flash drive missing space*



System10 said:


> I have the solution after a bit of searching:
> 
> If you can't get the full capacity of your USB drive back, you can use DISKPART from Vista/Win7 to do so. Warning: DISKPART is dangerous - do not use if you don't feel comfortable with it! Insert your USB disk, make sure it is recognized by Windows (with the lower capacity), and then do the following:
> 
> 1) Type "DISKPART" from the Command Prompt (accessible by clicking on Start and then typing "cmd" into the open field); you will then see the following prompt: DISKPART>
> 2) Type "LIST DISK" to see what number your USB drive is listed as.
> 3) Type "SELECT DISK 2" (if your USB is disk 2; replace # with your disk #); Diskpart will confirm that "Disk 2 is now the select disk."
> 4) Type "SELECT PARTITION 1" (this command selects what should be the only partition on your USB drive, the small one that you want to delete to get back the larger, full partition size). Diskpart will confirm with "Partition 1 is now the selected partition."
> 5) Type "DELETE PARTITION". This will delete the old partition. There are no warning prompts if you have existing data - make sure you have copied everything off before doing this!
> 6) Type "CREATE PARTITION PRIMARY" to create a new, full-size partition. Diskpart will confirm with message of "Diskpart succeeded in creating the specified partition." You can type in "LIST PARTITION" to confirm the new, full-size.
> 7) Type "EXIT" to leave Diskpart. You can now format your USB drive by using the standard Windows formatting process.


:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
thanku hlped me lot


----------

